# RedFly #8.......1/4/14



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It's that time of the year again.....time for the RedFly.  This year it will be on January, 4 2014.  With FCO's move to Westshore Blvd. in Tampa, there are some changes from previous year's RedFly tournaments.

The rules and information are as follows:

-RedFly #8 sponsored by Flint Creek Outfitters and Orvis

-Saturday, January 4, 2014.

-MANDATORY registration and captain's meeting will be the night before (at FCO-Tampa, 1/3/2014) from 6:00-7:00 pm. 

-Each team MUST bring their measuring device, to be approved by tournament officials, to the captain’s meeting on 1/3/2014.

-Weigh-in will be after the tournament at Cypress Point Park from 4:00-5:00 pm. 

-This is a catch-photo-and-release tournament. The largest two redfish by total combined inches (to the nearest ¼ inch) will win the tournament.

-Fly-fishing gear ONLY.  No tipping, chumming, GULP! soaking, spin tackle, etc.

-Two-man teams may fish from a skiff, canoe, kayak, paddleboard, wade fishing, shoreline, dock, etc.

-Anglers can launch anywhere on the West Coast of Florida, but not prior to 6:30 am.

-Anglers MUST be in line at Cypress Point Park NO LATER THAN 4:00 pm on 1/4/2014.  Anglers arriving at 4:01pm will be disqualified.

-Each two-man team must provide one digital camera with a clear memory card.

-The whole fish must be in the picture along with approved measuring device and tournament marker.  Pictures that do not meet tournament requirements will not be counted.

-Redfish of ANY size can be measured.

-100% payback:  60%-1st place, 30%-2nd place, 10%-3rd place.  Tie-breakers will be determined by check in time. If no fish are caught to fill a finishing place, a drawing will be held to determine who wins that place.  If no fish are caught at all for the tournament, entry fees will be distributed back to the participating teams. 

-$50.00 entry fee per team.  Fees MUST be paid at the captain’s meeting IN CASH.

-Required USCG safety gear must on your vessel.  RedFly anglers will also show courtesy to other tournament and recreational anglers. 

-There will also be drawings for prizes and raffles at Cypress Point Park during the weigh-in.

-Flint Creek Outfitters is located at 1502 N. Westshore Blvd., Tampa, FL, 813-681-1888.

Feel free to PM me with any questions!  See you there!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Getting closer..... here are some updates:

Anglers fishing the RedFly will receive a 20% discount at FCO the day of the tournament. There will be raffle prizes at the weigh in. I checked out Cypress Point Park today... plenty of parking. The tides are going to be huge in the Bay.... as much as a 3.5' outgoing swing from 4:30 am to 1:00 pm.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

How did it go?


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Although we did not have very many teams turn out , the catches were pretty good. 1st place team had a little over sixty inches for two redfish on fly. Our team was feeling good with 49 inches of redfish ,but after hearing about the winning team we were quickly deflated. My son-in-law and myself placed third and the second place team had around 51". The weather turned from bad to great by mid-morning, so the fishing turned on also. We managed fish of 19, 21, 21 1/2 , 22 and 27 inches. My partner had a hook break on a large redfish , which we felt was 25 to 27 ,but that is tournament fishing . We need more fisherman and Jon is going to try to make it more accommodating next time. Oh ,also won a $ 50.00 gift certificate from Flint Creek Outfitters.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good day of fishing!


----------

